# Recent Mallard Mount



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was told I'd better post this mount up here, so here goes. This guy turned out pretty nice I think.

Enjoy,

SD


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.... love your ducks and geese in the swept back wings look.... that suckers thick!!


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

wow that looks good. very nice keep up the good work


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

beautiful mount, sd. he is a hawg!! real pretty bird and good sharp lines on him. nice work


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

that is one of the best mounts i have EVER seen.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

jef,
...you *nailed* that!



duckkilla said:


> that is one of the best mounts i have EVER seen.


did you see the rossie?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing! O-|-O


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is the Backdrop version.

Enjoy,

SD


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> Here is the Backdrop version.


Another world class mount sir!

Honestly, I prefer the burned drop cloth. Not only does it focus my attn more on the bird but it makes me laugh when I do notice it. Then again, if you decide to stick with a more "studio" type look, that's cool too as your work is definitely worthy. Just try to keep it as original as what you're using now.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Very Cool Jeff *OOO* *(())* *(())*


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff, 
Very Nice!! Expect another phone call this fall!

BugBuilder


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, Did your cheapass break down and buy a backdrop, or did you have Todd Huffman photograph him? _(O)_


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So, Did your cheapass break down and buy a backdrop, or did you have Todd Huffman photograph him? _(O)_


*OH! ...thats below the belt!!!*

im still trying to figure out how he photoshopped a live bird onto that old burnt-sheet backdrop :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Man you guys make me laugh. :lol: 

SD


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

well done Stuffinducks. That is a great lookin bird, and excellent work on your part.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

That is some awesome work!! A+


----------

